# Did anyone else get kicked out?



## lspeer

Im 19 and I told my parents a few day ago (posted in first trimester section) and tuns out I have till after christmas to find somewhere else to go but not because I got pregnant its because I refuse to have an abortion and they no longer want me around my 10 year old sister. So I was just wondering if anyone else got kicked out and still had a normal relationship with their family at one point after being thrown out if that makes sence?


----------



## lily123

Oh honey :( thats awful, i feel so sorry for you :(
This hasn't happened to me, but it happened to my best friend when she fell pregnant, she stayed with her grandparents for a little while but eventually found somewhere, her relationship with her parents is absolutely fine now, it took a little time for them all to sort it out but eventually it did get better.
I'm so sorry that i can't be more of a help to you darling :(
Hope everything will be alright xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SnailPace

I didn't get kicked out but I did leave my parent's house about two years ago... our relationship is fine now, people just need time to overcome things.


----------



## annawrigley

thats horrible :( poor you
no i didnt get kicked out there was a bit of a hoo hah over me moving out to live with my OH, my mum was really not keen on the idea (she didnt like him at all, didnt think he treated me right, which he didnt but thats a whole other story ahah!) so refused to pay my rent, and then my dad did agree to (they are not together) which led to him stopping paying her child maintenance for me and obv she felt betrayed etc and it was all just abit of a mess :S like she said i wasnt welcome in her house anymore except as a visitor (fair enough but like a week after i moved out she gave my room to her boyfriend's son !?)
we get on fine now though, i go round for tea every week lol. but i dont feel like it is "my house" anymore, like i wouldnt feel i was able to move back in there..
for example me and my OH broke up back in may, i packed all my things and *attempted* to move back to my mums (sleeping on the sofa as my old room was otherwise occupied :| aha) anyway it didnt last long, i moved back after like a day or 2 but my dad told me that in that one day that i stayed there she already asked him for financial contribution :| its not like she is hard done by at all or needs it or anything..
anyway gone off on a complete tangent but yer
congrats on the pregnancy and good for you for standing up to them about not getting an abortion, i hope they come round! chances are they will :) xxx


----------



## jay.92

Well yeah I did get kicked out at 12 weeks, all I can say its the best thing they have ever done for me even though I know longer have contact with them. All I can say is get down to the council and make sure you find out how your going to support yourself. I have no relationship with my parents at all sorry it may have just been mine. 
If you want to message me you can we can have a chat or iif you have facebook or anything x


----------



## Pyrrhic

I left home at 17, and fell pregnant at 19. When my parents found out, I had already had a miscarriage but they didn't talk to me for two years :hugs:

Do you have a plan of where you're going? If not, you can contact your local council to go on the housing list, and you will be a high priority. I would tell them that you will be homeless as of November though, as they can take awhile. Also let them know that your situation is unstable and you could lose your home at any time.

To be honest when my parents cut me off I was glad. I didn't want people like that in my life. We eventually got in touch again for another reason, but I was happy when I wasn't speaking to them. 

Big hugs hun, I hope you're ok and I'm sorry they aren't being supportive xx


----------



## Windmills

I'm living back with my Mum while my OH is working away, but she's basically said 'You have to move out in January'. I don't really mind, I can understand why she wants me to go. I hope you find somewhere soon :hugs:


----------



## lspeer

rafwife said:


> I left home at 17, and fell pregnant at 19. When my parents found out, I had already had a miscarriage but they didn't talk to me for two years :hugs:
> 
> Do you have a plan of where you're going? If not, you can contact your local council to go on the housing list, and you will be a high priority. I would tell them that you will be homeless as of November though, as they can take awhile. Also let them know that your situation is unstable and you could lose your home at any time.
> 
> To be honest when my parents cut me off I was glad. I didn't want people like that in my life. We eventually got in touch again for another reason, but I was happy when I wasn't speaking to them.
> 
> Big hugs hun, I hope you're ok and I'm sorry they aren't being supportive xx

OH's parents are supportive and have plenty of money to go around so they are having me move in with them. for a year or so till we can get our own place and so I will have support and help when the baby comes. But still its not like I will have my own family anymore. It will also be my first christmas all alone. Oh and his family are leaving the state for two weeks and their tickets are already bought. I wish things would get better but it doesnt look like they will. Thanks for your responses though ladys.


----------



## Jellyt

I'm so sorry this has happened to you! I never got on with my parents when I lived with them. Infact, they were lousy parents. I decided on my own to move out at 18 and the relationship almost automatically changed. Now that I don't live with them, I can speak to them. I live in a different county so I don't see them and I don't know if you'll be living close or not? I know how hard it is to feel like you have no family, I never have really had one but you'll be getting one of your own now :). I'm sorry you have to have christmas on your own :hugs:. They might want to be a bigger part of your life once your baby is here, they might not but once you have your little one, you are a family :)


----------



## Jenni1991

I got kicked out by mine, trust me it is better because you have independance just keep strong babe. Pm me if you need a chat. X x x


----------



## lspeer

Jellyt said:


> I'm so sorry this has happened to you! I never got on with my parents when I lived with them. Infact, they were lousy parents. I decided on my own to move out at 18 and the relationship almost automatically changed. Now that I don't live with them, I can speak to them. I live in a different county so I don't see them and I don't know if you'll be living close or not? I know how hard it is to feel like you have no family, I never have really had one but you'll be getting one of your own now :). I'm sorry you have to have christmas on your own :hugs:. They might want to be a bigger part of your life once your baby is here, they might not but once you have your little one, you are a family :)

I will be living 2 blocks away from them.... so it will be hard to be so close but so far away ya-know.


----------



## Shireena__x

it didnt happen 2 me i opted to move out however i think it helped relationshhip with me and mom nd now i have my own home. sorry you have to spend christmas on your own :hugs: couldnt you go round a friends or something?


----------



## XchocolateX

I got kicked out three months ago on my sixteenth birthday. I wasn't pregnant at the time but i suspect I am now. Mum threw me out over a missing top and dad apparently has no room (although he has a rather big house). So now I'm living in a girls hostel, possibly pregnant and i'm starting to realise it's not all that bad. Yes I have to pay rent and so on but I have more freedom and don't have to worry about stupid arguments. So if I am pregnant I will be more settled. I know a hostel isn't the best setting to bring up a child but at least I don't have my parents to worry about so much. I'm still worried about telling them, more worried about my boyfriends parents going mad at me(i respect them more than my own parents). You will be better off and you can show them you can be independent. Good Luck xxx


----------



## suzib76

omg poor you :( im sure in time you will have a relationship with them again

starnge how they dont want you near your young sister, im assuming this is becasue they think you are not a good role model anymore, but, they are setting an awful example by making one of their children move out when you need them most, if you refuse to kill your baby -


----------

